# Street demon Carburetor



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Anyone used one of these on a Pontiac yet? Will this fit on stock intake? I have read lots of good things and I am looking for a new carb. Current setup is a stock 66 389 and 4 speed. I know everyone is going to suggest a Q jet but I dont have that kind of budget right now.
Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't see why not. I've had very good luck with the Street Avenger myself.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A friend of mine is running a Demon on a mildly built 455, and that thing has the most amazing throttle response I've ever encountered.

Bear


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

BearGFR said:


> A friend of mine is running a Demon on a mildly built 455, and that thing has the most amazing throttle response I've ever encountered.
> 
> Bear


Speed Demon or Road Demon center hung Holley clone? 

These Street Demons are more of a fusion of a Carter AVS and a Thermoquad. The ones I've examined were small cfm versions, and owners were running them on older smaller pickups instead of oem throttle body FI. The ones ive driven were more responsive than the junk edebrock 1406's and Holley 1850's, which for many years have dominated the cheap aftermarket 4 bbl carb market.


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I ordered it . Holley suggested a 1/2" square bore spacer to be sure of clearance since to original intake should have 4 a smaller holes. Any advice on this? I also posted on another board so sorry if this a duplicate to some.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pinion head said:


> Speed Demon or Road Demon center hung Holley clone?
> 
> These Street Demons are more of a fusion of a Carter AVS and a Thermoquad. The ones I've examined were small cfm versions, and owners were running them on older smaller pickups instead of oem throttle body FI. The ones ive driven were more responsive than the junk edebrock 1406's and Holley 1850's, which for many years have dominated the cheap aftermarket 4 bbl carb market.


His Demon is the Holley clone. i'm not at all familiar with Demon and didn't realize there was a difference.

Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> His Demon is the Holley clone. i'm not at all familiar with Demon and didn't realize there was a difference.
> 
> Bear


That's what I thought, too. That it was the Demon 4150 "Holley" clone. But apparently they brought out one to compete with Edelbrock. Here it is:

https://www.summitracing.com/search...sw=Demon Carburetion Street Demon Carburetors


----------



## bnreed3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I get my GTO back from the shop this week. I had them install a street demon on my 455 with stock intake. I will let you know how it works out.


----------

